# Trick Workshop - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (7/3/18)

Join Ian (Steam Masters Trick Team) & Sir Vape for an introduction to tricking.





Ian will be giving a short course on the basic of tricking.

What will be covered:
The best tanks, drippers, builds and mods to use.
Best liquid ratio to use to achieve great trick results.
The best environment to do tricking in.
List of vape tricks.
Techniques and how to do basic tricks.
Question and Answers.
Best newcomer comp prizes up for grabs. (This is not compulsory)

Saturday 10th March 2018
12 noon to 2pm

Sir Vape, 339 Stephen Dlamini Rd, Musgrave, Durban 4001

Please email craig@sirvape.co.za if you would like to attend.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

